# Anyone here trap baitfish?



## trapperjones (Jan 8, 2009)

Changed to trapping minnows and leeches about 5 years ago. Was wondering if anyone else calls this their job also. I usually run 300 G traps along with a few strings of about 20 B traps. Use to use seine nets but they take more time to repair then they're worth. Only use can traps for leeches. My bait of choice for the minnow traps is one slice of bread and for the leech traps one dead smelt. I use to trap during the winter but after killing 7 chainsaws over 3 yrs don't do it anymore. It's funny alot of my customers thought I was a logger or something. My chainsaws all have either 36" or 48" bars!


----------



## JIMINYCHRISTMAS (Aug 5, 2009)

You every use an oatmeal ball in an "onion" type vegatable bag? That is my personal favorite. Last for a long time.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

mInnow traps, do not use any bait, they just get there, it is like magic.

mash up minnows and use in leech traps.

I just trap bait for my self and few friends, definitely some money to be made these days trapping leeches and minnows.


----------

